# Netherdrachen ...



## Gott92 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal kurz nachfragen, ob jemand von euch weiß, ob man mehr als nur einen Netherdrachen haben kann.
Es gibt Spieler die behaupten man könnte sie kaufen ... aber wo?

MfG


----------



## D@rksun (30. Oktober 2010)

in Shattrath


----------



## Gott92 (30. Oktober 2010)

D@rksun schrieb:


> in Shattrath



Tatsache? - Wo steht der NPC?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2010)

Gott92 schrieb:


> Tatsache? - Wo steht der NPC?


Wenn du die Q mit den Netherdrachen beendet hast sagt doch der Typ in Shatt selbst, dass du für 200g weitere von denen kaufen kannst...


----------



## Washi (30. Oktober 2010)

dort wo du auch die dailys machst kannst du alle kaufen, hab selbst alle


----------



## destrojoe2 (30. Oktober 2010)

D@rksun schrieb:


> in Shattrath




nope, da bekommt man nur seinen ersten drake von der abschlussquest. 

kaufen kann man sie da, wo man die quests gemacht hat, sprich in diesem lager. Da steht son typ der verkauft die.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Oktober 2010)

Netherdrachen kaufen kann man nur bei dem Drachenmal im Schattenmondtal, dort wo man die Daily-Quests absolviert. In Shattrath kriegt man nur sein ersten Netherdrachen wenn man Ehrfuerchtig geworden ist.


----------



## Vadesh (30. Oktober 2010)

Du musst, soweit ich weiß, immernoch Ehrfürchtig bei denen sein. Dann kriegst du den ersten geschenkt und kannst für 200g weitere kaufen.


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (30. Oktober 2010)

Gott92 schrieb:


> Tatsache? - Wo steht der NPC?



Um ihn run stehen so ca 5 oder mehr Netherdrachen... Glaube kaum, dass man ihn übersehen kann oder?


----------



## White_Sky (30. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du die letzte Quest auf der Netherschwingenscherbe gemacht hast, und dich der Drache nach Shattrath gebracht hat, kannst du dir einen Netherdrachen aussuchen (da gibt mehrere in verschiedene Farben). Wenn du dir einen neuen Drachen kaufen willst, dann musst du wieder auf die Netherschwingenscherbe zurück und dort dir eins kaufen.


----------



## Rewyn (30. Oktober 2010)

In shattrah wär mir neu... Ich hab meine auf der Insel der Höllenorcs gekauft nachdem ich ehrfürchtig geworden bin. kosten 200g pro stück


----------



## MrBlaki (30. Oktober 2010)

¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> Um ihn run stehen so ca 5 oder mehr Netherdrachen... Glaube kaum, dass man ihn übersehen kann oder?



Hauptsache falsche Infos verbreiten.



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=23489

Sagt alles.
Viel Spass beim Gold ausgeben.


----------



## Gott92 (30. Oktober 2010)

Danke an alle die richtige Informationen gegeben haben  Habs gefunden.


----------



## Bighorn (30. Oktober 2010)

D@rksun schrieb:


> in Shattrath



falsch! Da gibts nur einen auf Ehrfürchtig zum aussuchen.




Grüne schrieb:


> Wenn du die Q mit den Netherdrachen beendet hast sagt doch der Typ in Shatt selbst, dass du für 200g weitere von denen kaufen kannst...



... aber eben nicht in Shattrath sondern auf der Scherbe. Der Händler steht rechts neben dem Schmied an einem Zaun.




Vranthor schrieb:


> Netherdrachen kaufen kann man nur bei dem Drachenmal im Schattenmondtal, dort wo man die Daily-Quests absolviert. In Shattrath kriegt man nur sein ersten Netherdrachen wenn man Ehrfuerchtig geworden ist.



RICHTIG!!!


----------



## DasGehirn (30. Oktober 2010)

Man kann alle Netherdrachen in verschiedenen Farben kaufen ! Nicht nur einen !


----------



## Luc - (30. Oktober 2010)

Der Vendor ist ein Höllenorc 

MfG Luc -


----------



## Bighorn (30. Oktober 2010)

@ DasGehirn

... selbiges auch bitte einschalten und richtig lesen 

Für dich also nocheinmal gaaaanz genau:
Man kann in Shatt EINEN Drachen mit ehrfürchtigem Ruf aussuchen und auf der Scherbe beim Händler weitere FÜNF Drachen kauflich erwerben, wenn man ehrfürchtig ist.


----------



## Dcrazydream (30. Oktober 2010)

In Shattrath kannst du nur 1 Netherdrachen holen.
Der Händler bei dem du ALLE Netherdrachen kaufen kannst ist bei den Netherschwingen wo du die Quests gemacht hast.


----------



## Lornorr (30. Oktober 2010)

Washi schrieb:


> dort wo du auch die dailys machst kannst du alle kaufen, hab selbst alle



genau!

dort steht der händler für die restlichen drachen!


----------



## wolfracht (30. Oktober 2010)

Nein, nicht in Shattrath, sondern auf der Netherschwingenscherbe beim Stützpunkt. Dort steht ein Rüstmeister da kannst dir mehrere kaufen.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich wiederhol mich nur ungern ;



Vranthor schrieb:


> *Netherdrachen kaufen kann man nur bei dem Drachenmal im Schattenmondtal, dort wo man die Daily-Quests absolviert. In Shattrath kriegt man nur sein ersten Netherdrachen wenn man Ehrfuerchtig geworden ist.*


----------



## Flana (30. Oktober 2010)

den ersten bekommst du geschenkt wenn du ehrfürchtig bist und die questreihe auf der scherbe zuende gemacht hast, dannach kannst du die restlichen in shatt kaufen.


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2010)

Weil hier wiedermal keiner liest, was die vorherigen Beiträge beinhalten, ist die Antwort jetzt schon unzählige Mal gegeben wurde.

Da das Thema beantwortet wurde, ist mal zu - bevor sich wieder jemand zu geistreichen Einzelwortantworten wie "Fail" herablässt.


----------

